# Gas prices



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You people up North are making the gas prices go though the roof. Last week gas was $1.39 this week $1.55 yall need to cut back on the heat or move to the south:smiles: They are saying on the news its because of the cold weather they are haveing up there. Hell they make the gas here so it should be cheaper here if they want to charge more to yall thats find with me but dont make me pay more because its colder up there. Sorry just had to vent:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jody, if you want to vent.. open your window!!  
what is it 50-60 degrees down there.. its -14 today up here... 
Gas my way just went up its around 1.55/gallon


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:duh: 

Dont feel so bad Jody, The gas price has come down here to a low of $1.61-Reg. and I hear now that is is going to go back up.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a link to help shop around.

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is looking like another thread to move to Petroleum, Oil, and Lube section. That or Off-Topic. eace: :winky:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *jody, if you want to vent.. open your window!!
> what is it 50-60 degrees down there.. its -14 today up here...
> Gas my way just went up its around 1.55/gallon *


Yea its about 55 deg this morning but thats what im saying move down south you wont have to worry about -14 degs so you wont have to heat your house as much.:smiles: There are like 8 plants that make gas within 150 miles from me and our gas prices are the same as yalls is that right i dont think so.  I have a gas pipeline running almost in my back yard to send gas and oil up north. Maybe i should just tap in to it and get my gas for free.:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

we heat with oil.. i think the price up our way is 1.45/gallon


also propane.. thats around 1.79/gallon


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *we heat with oil.. i think the price up our way is 1.45/gallon
> 
> 
> also propane.. thats around 1.79/gallon *


Yes i know they slow down production of gas to make the heating oil that yall use so the cost of gas goes up in the winter time. So the colder it is up there the more heating oil they have to make in turn the less gas they are able to make. So what does that mean higer gas prices for us.
Jody


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You know we do have a 3-day weekend coming up, do you think that might be why the prices are going up????:fineprint


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What holiday? Mardi Gras?

arty:


----------



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Stewart- Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *What holiday? Mardi Gras?
> 
> arty: *


Idont get Mardi Gras off 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

martin Luther King day...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *martin Luther King day... *


I dont get that day neather.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*gas*

I for one don't get it. I have a gas well on my one property and I get royalties from another near my property.The check for last quarter was the smallest yet.The people that run the show can charge what they want and pay what they want.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Well in my neck of the woods, in NE Pennsylvania, gasoline is $1.59 this morning and Kerosene is $1.29. In NW New Jersey, gas is $1.49 and Kero is $1.79. Go figure? Don't understand why NJ's Kero is more expensive than deisel when deisel has road tax added.:argh:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't recognize or observe Martin Luther King's birthday. I observe Robert E. Lee's birthday as I always have. artydanc


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: 
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm paying $1.37 / gallon here in Northern Virginia for propane


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I just paid $1.25 for propane last week. Jody, your making me feel bad...........ooooooo that's better, I'm over it.:lmao:

:smiles: Who is Robert E. Lee? Is that F. Lee Baileys cosuin?:lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee,
OOOOOOO! Careful about talking bad about Robert E. Lee. A comment like that could get you in DEEP trouble in certain southern locations. Some places still consider "damn yankee" to be one word.eace:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Almost Poetic*

Who ws the guy that designated R.E.L.'s birthday as M.L.K. day?
Damnyankee


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*prices*

A picture is worth $1.70 a gallon


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Slipshod,
Diesel is $1.78 in your area? WOW!!! Must have gold in it


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Regular Unleaded $1.38 a gallon this morning on the way to work.
edro:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

$1.63 for regular unleaded.

Filled up the car this morning to the tune of $22.50.

Usually comes in around $18-19- fillup


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I filled up at Ft. Campbell yesterday with diesel @ $1.41 a gallon.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well its still $1.55 here today.
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well its starting to drop down to $1.47 today for reg.arty: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jody, you must drive alot. I am still sittin' on full. :smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Jody, you must drive alot. I am still sittin' on full. :smiles: *


About 90 miles a day:tellyou: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You need a VW TDI Jody.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You need a VW TDI Jody. *


I have a old 86 toyota truck that i use to go back and forth to work in.:driving: 
Jody


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

You guys ever hear of Bio (Veggie) Diesel. Check out this site. We have a friend that makes this for summer operation of his VW's. he's been doing it for the last 4-5 years and swears by it.

By the way, gas here in S.E. MI is running around $1.57 these days. Could be worse, in Europe it's still around $4.00 gal.


www.veggievan.org


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Question of the week:

Seriously, why is gas so much more expensive in Europe than the US? Is it taxes or what??:dazed:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I always thought it was taxes and because we have better/more refineries and negotiate better prices for our oil

just a guess


ps. 1.63/gallon in mass today


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Really not sure just how much of the Europe gas cost is for taxes, but I have heard that most of the cost is for the fuel itself. 

They sure drive alot of small cars over there. You should see there lawn and garden equipment. Most of it is small light weight stuff.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Doesn't our government subsidize the fuel industry?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Doesn't our government subsidize the fuel industry? *


I don't know about subsidize but if you take the state and federal taxes off of gas down here it would cost about $.80 a gallon boy do i hate taxes.:doubledev 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I don't know about subsidize but if you take the state and federal taxes off of gas down here it would cost about $.80 a gallon boy do i hate taxes.:doubledev
> Jody *


 I hear you on that...But the US doesn't pay any more for it than Europe...Maybe their tax is higher.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I lived in Germany for about 8 years. The taxes on fuel in Europe would start an insurrection here in the states. They are about 2/3 of the cost of fuel.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I buy the off road ag diesel. I paid 90 cents a gallon for it last time I filled up my tanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I buy the off road ag diesel. I paid 90 cents a gallon for it last time I filled up my tanks. :thumbsup: *


Yea but i know you don't run that on the road its only for offroad rightttt:smiles: You use it just for your tractors.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I pay the road price for it and take the credit at income tax time.


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

$1.30 for off road diesel here (Northern Maine) is about as cheap as it gets. I've found a way to siphon from our furnace tank. Probably be bitching about gelling, next! P.S. We're locked in at $1.30 for heating oil, too. It sounds bad, but I can run Lucy for $1/hr for fuel. I consider that cheap for the work she does.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> Yea but i know you don't run that on the road its only for offroad rightttt You use it just for your tractors.


Oh, you bet Jody! It is NOT worth the fines and miseries if you get caught using it in your truck or car. 

I buy the off road Ag diesel because I am exempt from the state sales tax as well (9.75% here!!!!!).


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Jodyand,
It's not us yankees pushing gasoline prices up cause it so cold we leave our vehicles in the garage until it warms up. Gasoline prices are going up because Iraq, falling dollar (crude oil is priced in dollars) and all you southerners driving those big ole pickups with gun racks!!mg:

Natural gas prices are another story. We yankees can take some of the blame but also electric utilities that installed a bunch of natural gas fired generation instead of building more cheap coal burning, air polluting plants. Coupled with a drop off in gas exploration stateside over the past 5 years and you have too much demand for the the availble supply. I used to buy 65 billion cubic feet of natural gas in your fair state so I know a bit about the gas market.

If you guys think gasoline prices are high now wait until summer when they have to start blending ethanol in gasoline in major metro areas. This adds 15 to 20 cents per gallon to the refining cost of gasoline and is paid for in part by the federal subsidy to blend ethanol into gasoline. With CA banning the use of MTBE there will be more demand for ethanol raising the price for the rest of the country.


----------

